# A safe approach to nanotechnology



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

A safe approach to nanotechnology.

*Boiling up zinc oxide nanorods without toxic solvents*

-- Tom


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

When SkyNet becomes self-aware we'll wish we never dabbled in nanotechnology.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

absolutezero1287 said:


> When SkyNet becomes self-aware we'll wish we never dabbled in nanotechnology.


Bold statement...Why?


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

Ever hear of the grey goo scenario? Its very possible. Imagine a bunch of nanomachines gone haywire and they just begin to destroy everything in their path at the molecular level. On top of that they multiply very rapidly.

The skynet thing was just a pun.

However, in all seriousness, we have to be really careful with nanotech.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Well, I agree we have to be really careful with nanotech, but we're learning from it...:up:
And, we've had to learn how to be really careful with nuclear power, and we're still learning...:up:


----------

